# Answer From Mr Wajs



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

You may remember I posted that I had bought the watch below. Well I did what a couple of you suggested and e-mailed Mr Wajs to see what he might be able to tell me and he replied to me today. As you can see, a very interesting reply that makes it an even more interesting watch









" *Dear Mr. Crouch,*

Thank you for your e-mail June 6th with attached scan of a diver watch.

I do not remember this dial and therefore I assume a prototype dial that was not retained for serial production.

I also think, that the movement is an ETA 2824-2, not fitted with the hack second feature.

So the watch probably limited to only a few with this dial.

Best regards and thank you again for your interest in my watches

A. Wajs "


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

congrats mate!

ThatÂ´s a beautiful keeper!

Best,salmonia


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A nice bit of provenance there nice to see you got a reply as well







to Mr Wajs


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Keep the e-mail and print it out !!!!

Just in case you decide to sell


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like lady luck's smiling on you! Congratulations mate


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

artistmike said:


> You may remember I posted that I had bought the watch below. Well I did what a couple of you suggested and e-mailed Mr Wajs to see what he might be able to tell me and he replied to me today. As you can see, a very interesting reply that makes it an even more interesting watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the AGE?!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi guys, I believe that the ETA 2824-2 does not pre-date 1982, thus it cannot be older than that date.

BTW, it's great getting a response from Albert Wajs. I had one myself to a NOS dial query last week. I'll post the details when I get a response to a follw up query. He seems a great guy









cheers

Dave


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Dave, that's a good point about the age of the ETA 2824-2 movements. When I get it serviced I'll get the guy to check that it actually is a 2824-2 , just to make sure. At least that will then give me a range of dates to work with.


----------

